# Kitchen equipment review forum?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

What does everyone think about a kithchen equipment review forum? You know to discuss the best brands of knives, pots, etc. Let me know what you think about this idea.

Thanks!

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

I like the idea. Personally, I'd like to know if anyone has an opinion on the new KitchenAid cookware. It looks nice but I'd like some input on performance.


----------

